# Fail to build Midnight Commander



## Frost (Apr 2, 2011)

Release 8.2 with stock kernel
Processor AMD Athlon XP 2100+

I try to build Midnight Commander from ports. While installation IntelTest causes kernel panic with trap code 28. In syslog.conf I've uncommented line with selector *.* but unfortunately there is no any information in log file about crash and kernel panic. Futhermore there is no particular test which crashes building process but every time different. How can I find out exact cause of kernel panic? How can I obtain additional information about crash?


----------



## Frost (Apr 2, 2011)

Crash occurs while installation ICU during *IntlTest*. But what is a reason I can't figure out  due to absence of detailed logs.


----------



## Frost (Apr 3, 2011)

Last build crashed at TestGetContractionsAndUnsafes with following backtrace 


```
panic
trap_fatal
trap
calltrap
```


----------

